# how close?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

With the new Navarre Pier expected to be open next year, I'm hoping that a good portion of the old pier will remain. The new one is suppose to be 200' from the old one. Is that far enough for people to still be able to swim, snorkle, dive,etc.what's left of the old structure?How far are people suppose to be away from the pensacola pier?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know how it is in florida, but the Alabama state pier in gulf shores had a 100 yard no swim zone. They had markers in the sand to let everyone know.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

ive walked right around the pilings at the OIP and not one person has ever said anything to me about it. they have signs that say stay back 150ft i believe but people swim right around it while jigs and baits hit the surface 5 feet frm them. just preference i guess.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Im not sure how far people are supposed to be from the pier but i do know that they swim around the pilings and hangout real close to it. I think the legal distance should be enforced a little better.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (3/21/2009)*With the new Navarre Pier expected to be open next year, I'm hoping that a good portion of the old pier will remain. The new one is suppose to be 200' from the old one. Is that far enough for people to still be able to swim, snorkle, dive,etc.what's left of the old structure?How far are people suppose to be away from the pensacola pier?




They will be removing all of the old structure.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

theres your answer.


----------

